# puffer with ick??...



## johnnytrax (Nov 30, 2010)

hi everyone

my puffer fish is not looking so good! the guy who sold it to me said it was ick?? it has some stuff?, haha. little bits of something all over its body and fins? i have no idea what it is. can anyone tell me more please?

thank you so much!!

johnny


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Pics would be very helpful...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i second that..

we need pic's

what is your temp @ right now?

tankmates??


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

johnnytrax said:


> hi everyone
> 
> my puffer fish is not looking so good! the guy who sold it to me said it was ick?? it has some stuff?, haha. little bits of something all over its body and fins? i have no idea what it is. can anyone tell me more please?
> 
> ...


the guy sold it to you with ich? Hmmm... anyhow, use quick cure medication half dose. Johnnyfishtank just went through that and it works great.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> the guy sold it to you with ich? Hmmm... anyhow, use quick cure medication half dose. Johnnyfishtank just went through that and it works great.


half the dose for puffers and works great and no sign of stress for my fish


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

ive used jungle ick cure for scaleless fish at a half does with success but my puffers always seem to be a little stressed, so i think ill try quick cure next time but hopefully i wont have to....


----------



## johnnytrax (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks a lot everyone! the temp. is at 79 right now, and he lives with two plecos and a red tail skark. sorry no pics.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

up the temp to 82 to 86


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

(Increasing the temperature will prevent the reproduction cycle of the ich, and at 86 degrees I believe it actually kills the free floaters).


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

increasing the temperature actually speeds up the life cycle of ich and without treatment will just compound the problem.

post photos or use an online guide ( such as this ) to confirm that it is actually ich.

all puffers are highly salt tolerant, and salt is effective against ich, but I am not sure about your other fish. You are going to need to treat sooner rather than later though because your other fish will get infected also.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you can get the schedule and dosage off from Johnnyfishtank. I gave him what I like to use when my customers had ich and it works very well. He also has puffer and other fish with the tank. Quick cure did it and cure it in 7 days. But I still recommand doing a full 14 days treatment. 

I don't believe in just raising the temperature and salt myself. Medication and UV is best.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

darb said:


> increasing the temperature actually speeds up the life cycle of ich and without treatment will just compound the problem.


higher temperature will speed up the lifecycle but ick will die off if the temp is at 88 or higher


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

darb said:


> increasing the temperature actually speeds up the life cycle of ich and without treatment will just compound the problem.
> 
> post photos or use an online guide ( such as this ) to confirm that it is actually ich.
> 
> all puffers are highly salt tolerant, and salt is effective against ich, but I am not sure about your other fish. You are going to need to treat sooner rather than later though because your other fish will get infected also.


Using Heat to Treat Ich in Freshwater Tropical Fish - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish

ich dies at 89.5F, raising to 90 would kill it
need to raise it high enough or ya itl just speed it up, however if theres other fish in the tank unaffected 86F prevents them from contracting it

"It has been found that Ich does not infect new fish at 29.4°C/85°F (Johnson, 1976), stops reproducing at 30°C/86°F (Dr. Nick St. Erne, DVM, pers. comm.), and dies at 32°C/89.5°F (Meyer, 1984),"


----------

